#ubuntu-pt 2011-01-24
<Se7h> é impressão minha, ou o ubuntu está cada vez mais parecido com o OSX ?
<BUGabundo> \o
#ubuntu-pt 2011-01-25
<Alchimista> buenas
<BUGabundo> o/
#ubuntu-pt 2011-01-26
<dcosta> olá a todos muito boa noite
<peregrinator_six> :S
<damasceno> Alguém já tentou instalar o xmail utilizando o apt-get?
<ricardoperera> boa tarde a todos!!
<damasceno> Boa tarde.
<ricardoperera> boa tarde damasceno !!
<rpfr> boa noite
<rpfr> nunca mais tenho o google earth
<rpfr> da erro ao instalar
#ubuntu-pt 2011-01-27
<DodgeThis> alguem ja configurou um cisco com dual wan
<DodgeThis> ?
<Jean_7> ola
<Jean_7> gostaria de uma ajuda sobre instalação do Ubunto 10.10
<Jean_7> Tenho um Amazon Smart L103. Dei o boot com o CD de instalação e na tela de instalação o mouse nao funciona nem o teclado, não consigo acessar nenhuma opçao. O que eu faço?
<Jean_7> alguem pode me ajudar?
<lavinho> boas noites
#ubuntu-pt 2011-01-28
<rafaelsoaresbr> Buenas
<p0int> buenas
<rafaelsoaresbr> buenas
#ubuntu-pt 2011-01-29
<BUGabundo> hey
<gouki> Howdy!
<BUGabundo> olha ele!
<gouki> :)
<rafaelsoaresbr> güá
#ubuntu-pt 2011-01-30
<locodir-user> Boas! Quando havera um encontro relacionado com o Ubunto no Norte??
<BUGabundo> o/
<rodrigo> boas tardes alguem me poderia dar uma ajuda? estou a ter problemas a nivel gráfico e visual.. e depois de muitas pesquisas continuo sem resolver isto.. :( anyone?
<BUGabundo> don't ask to ask
<BUGabundo> just ask
<BUGabundo> qts mais detalhes deres
<BUGabundo> mais facil sera alg ajudar te
<rodrigo> pronto! obrigado.. placa grafica: ATI HD3400.. aviso já que sou novo no ubuntu.. antes da instalação das drivers actualizei completamente o sistema e depois instalei o controlador proprietario FGLRX
<rodrigo> até aqui tudo bem.. o problema agora é: o ambiente gráfico parece distorcido (qualidade de imamge) e quando reinicio o ubuntu parece que a propria placa grafica faz um reset, isto porque o ecrã desliga e fica com padroes esquesitos numa questao de segundos
<rodrigo> ubuntu 10.10 netbook
<rodrigo> já o formatei 5 vezes e apesar de já ter resolvido grande parte dos problemas inicias.. estes que apresentei aqui continuo sem resolver..
<rodrigo> Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P8400 (se é que isto é relevante)
<rodrigo> bom se alguem puder ajudar agradeço :) ou se faltar mais algum detalhe necessario...
<BUGabundo> n uso ati
<BUGabundo> n te posso ser mt util
<rodrigo> obrigado na mesma
#ubuntu-pt 2012-01-23
<odias> alguém conhece como configura o microfone no ubuntu 11.10
<odias> tentei de tudo e fiz varias pesquisa nos foruns
<odias> e não deu certo o que foram postado
<odias> será que deixei passa alguma linha despercebido?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-01-24
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<filipegarcia> olá boa tarde
<filipegarcia> alguém sabe porque o comando lsof na versão 11.04 não mostra o nome dos ficheiros abertos?
<filipegarcia> se fizer lsof  +d  e a directoria do ficheiro aparecem alguns resultados dessa directoria mas nunca o nome do ficheiro
<filipegarcia> existe alguma flag que se tem que adicionar?
<filipegarcia> tenho versão 4.81 do lsof
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-01-25
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<astroo-> ola
<IfailUbuntu> boas
<IfailUbuntu> alguem sabe shell script?
<IfailUbuntu> xD
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> Title: Ireland and EU to sign controversial ACTA treaty tomorrow
<astroo-> http://www.thejournal.ie/ireland-and-eu-to-sign-controversial-acta-treaty-tomorrow-336764-Jan2012/
<astroo-> net rip
<FernandoMiguel> fuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<astroo-> e ubuntu na certa
#ubuntu-pt 2012-01-26
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<dcosta> w00t! FernandoMiguel
<dcosta> olá astroo-
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel: tás ai ?
<dcosta> boa noite xhaker
<FernandoMiguel> ola dcosta
<FernandoMiguel> tenho um novo android pa
<FernandoMiguel> tou td babado
<astroo-> ola
<dcosta> que fixe ... o meu partiu.... mas desde que arranjei o meu ipone fiquei servidito ... tens ideia de algum programa que faça uma mapeamento grafico de uma rede para debian ?
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel: que compras-te um samsung
<FernandoMiguel> pah... foi
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel: em relação a pergunta acima ... conheces o paketracer certo ?
<dcosta> da cisco
<FernandoMiguel> n
<dcosta> meu e´cena de veres a maquinas todas em diagrama
<dcosta> tás a ver assim qualquer cena
<dcosta> tipo que faça um scaner e te mostre a topologia toda em desenho
<FernandoMiguel> ah sim
<dcosta> o nessus fazia algo parecido ... mas não é bem isso
<dcosta> é que vou implementar uma firewall numa empresa e queria fazer o mapeamento de forma rapida e bonita
<dcosta> para depois fazer uma analise como deve ser no meu escritorio com o meu colega
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel: tipo isto mas o lanmap ... e´ todo por cmd
<dcosta> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/images/la/lanmap.png
<dcosta> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/images/la/lanmap.png
<dcosta> ops
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel: larga agora isso !
<dcosta> fonix e picantes ? nada ?
<FernandoMiguel> tenho tado sem tempo para isso
<FernandoMiguel> mas ja tens a feed?
<dcosta> o do g+ ?
<FernandoMiguel> n
<FernandoMiguel> http://feeds.bugabundo.net/Picantes
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel: ja agora gestão documental ? o que aconcelhas ?
<dcosta> workflow .... calendario ... pastas de cliente
<dcosta> já sabes que o costa é um menino muito curioso :P
#ubuntu-pt 2012-01-27
<astroo-> Portugal comprometido com assinatura do ACTA
<astroo-> http://www.computerworld.com.pt/2012/01/26/portugal-comprometido-com-assinatura-do-acta/
<astroo-> ciao net
<astroo-> em portugues net so para grandes empresas e governos
<dcosta> iptables -nvL
<dcosta> meu amigo astroo- desde a velhina usenet e darknet não há nada que pare a corrente
<astroo-> se a europa virar 1 firewall a china...
<dcosta> é pena o pseudo país da liberdade e da democracia ser o grande exemplo a logo da historia de neonazismo e fachismo .... claro que falo dos states
<dcosta> *logo longo
<dcosta> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Campos_de_concentra%C3%A7%C3%A3o_nos_Estados_Unidos
<dcosta> agora pensa ...
<astroo-> ve o pvt
<dcosta> amigo isso +e apenas historia
<dcosta> é uma questão de memoria curta ... que e´um pouco o mal dos portugueses
<astroo-> o tratado e tao bom que foi assinado sem aviso
<dcosta> até amanhã
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<piintoo> Alguem me pode dixer onde arranjar algum material sobre Shell Script?
<astroo-> re ola
#ubuntu-pt 2012-01-28
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<iFail> alguem me dis um canal muito ativo de irc sobre linux?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-01-29
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<FernandoMiguel> guud afternoon
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<kimus> olá
<FernandoMiguel> olha o kimus
<kimus> onde?
<FernandoMiguel> MIND BLOWN! Watch in horror as Damian writes a Perl program to extract square roots using nothing but quantum mechanics, general relativit http://yow.eventer.com/events/1004/talks/1028
<FernandoMiguel> tens q ver isto
<FernandoMiguel> BRUTAL
<kimus> ?
#ubuntu-pt 2014-01-20
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-01-21
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-01-22
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-01-23
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-01-24
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-01-25
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-01-26
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-01-19
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-01-20
<xpro256> ola
<xpro256> quando eu faço login no ubuntu, o teclado fica desconfigurado depois de iniciar sessão
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-01-21
<astroo-> Microsoft Is Trying and Failing at Converging Platforms, Ubuntu Does It Right  http://news.softpedia.com/news/Microsoft-Is-Trying-and-Failing-at-Converging-Platforms-Ubuntu-Does-It-Right-470629.shtml
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-01-22
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-01-23
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-01-24
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Olivio> bom dia !
<Olivio> sou novo aqui queria saber se alguem tem um programa bom pra email marketing
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-01-25
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-01-25
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-01-26
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-01-27
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-01-28
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> canal parece que morreu de vez
#ubuntu-pt 2016-01-29
<astroo-> Ubuntu's Secure Boot support vulnerability threatens even Windows PCs  http://www.pcworld.com/article/3026346/linux/ubuntus-secure-boot-support-isnt-secure-and-threatens-even-windows-pcs.html
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-01-30
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-01-31
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2017-01-25
<aelico> Boa tarde
#ubuntu-pt 2018-01-28
<locodir-user> ola
